# UHMW plastic as a guide bushing material



## Timberwerkz (Jan 1, 2010)

Would UHMW be able to stand the use or would it wear out.

I know there are some very strong opinions on this. My question is if you could make a guide bushing what would be the ideal material. 

I ask as an under employed cabinet and furniture maker who's taking a job in a machine shop. I will have the opportunity to make my own one piece guide bushings for a couple of my routers. I will access to several different materials metal and plastics. 

Please keep this friendly I know it can draw strong opinions

Thanks for the opinions,

Chris


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

I would say no to the UHMW it would flex to much but yes to type 316 or 410 stainless steel  it's very strong and will not rust over time and with the spring washer below..

Router Bushing Spring Washer
Router Accessories

or see below

=========



Timberwerkz said:


> Would UHMW be able to stand the use or would it wear out.
> 
> I know there are some very strong opinions on this. My question is if you could make a guide bushing what would be the ideal material.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst stainless steel would be perfect, it's relatively expensive and difficult to machine, however, if the material is available and the means to deal with are there, then go for it.
The next best and more readily available material is bright mild steel which is so easy to machine and can have thin walls whilst still maintaining strength. Some time ago I made a 40mm template guide out of clear Acrylic material,( I have no idea what it was) in order to get the full benefit from the illuminated base that I had made. It has been used extensively without a single problem. I'm not one to believe all that text books would have us to believe, I like to try new things and am often surprised at how well they work.


----------



## Timberwerkz (Jan 1, 2010)

Bob,

Why would I need a spring washer for that type of guide bushing?

Harry,

I will have access and the means to use stainless if I want to.

This idea came from my walk through of the shop where my buddy showed my carriage bolts he made out of stainless for an old truck he has. It took about 2 secs for all the possibilities this job could have for my woodworking. Definitely something I hadn't consider aside from the practice at precision. Just goes to show an open mind is an important asset to have in life. 

Chris


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Timberwerkz said:


> Bob,
> 
> Why would I need a spring washer for that type of guide bushing?
> 
> ...


Chris, go for it, I can't imagine any material more suitable than stainless steel, if my lathe was heftier I would certainly have a go but as it's only a model makers' I'm restricted to small things like this pen. There is no problem though making guides from mild steel.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Timberwerkz said:


> UHMW plastic as a guide bushing material Would UHMW be able to stand the use or would it wear out.
> Chris


Chris, along with all the others who have answered, I too say no to UHMW (polyethylene). It simply does not have the mechanical strength and would easily be cut by contact with a router bit.

Harry mentioned the use of some type polyacrylic. Lexan (polycarbonate) has very good mechanical strength and is transparent.

Brass is frequently used; there has been a long-running debate on the merits of brass and steel. Brass will not damage a router bit should the two come in contact, but steel is stronger and perhaps longer lasting. Brass is more easily worked, but the brass that is commercially available is 3% lead. I used brass guides bought from Oak-Park and Lee Valley.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I have effectively deleted this post because I misread the thread. My response was based on using the UHMW for templates (guides for guide bushings), not guide bushings themselves.. I agree on UHMW not being a good candidate for guide bushings. I must have been half-asleep last when posting last night.


----------



## mango wood (May 30, 2010)

good point by chris


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Brass is soft and won't damage a bit in the case that something goes wrong, ie., bit comes loose. Steel on the other hand, will destroy the bit and possibly other shrapnel flying around, NOT GOOD!! The spring washer is used in the steel guides for the fact, they will loosen during usage. Again, NOT GOOD!! This is why you see guides made from these 2 materials. Steel and Brass are both popular. There isn't a right or wrong choice with either, just a preference from the user. 

UHMW and other similar products IMHO, should be used for creating jigs, templates, etc., not as for "bushing guides".


----------

